# Magic square rug



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

MAGIC SQUARE RUG
(Sorry I can't get the photos to come out)
Any ply yarn maybe used and any number of stitches, provided it is an odd number of stitches. For this pattern I will use 24-1-24 stitches (49 stitches in all)
Cast on 49 stitches
Knit the first row
Knit 23, Knit 3 together, Knit 23
Knit next and every alternate row.
Knit 22, Knit 3 together, Knit 22
Knit
Knit 21, Knit 3 together, Knit 21
Knit
Place a safety pin on the RIGHT side of work (which is the decrease row)
Continue in this manner until you get down to 3 sts and knit 3 together.
YOU MUST ALWAYS HAVE THE DECREASE LINE
GOING FROM BOTTOM LEFT HAND CORNER
TO TOP RIGHT HAND CORNER


-2-
You are now ready to join on the next square.
With the front of your square facing you (the safety pin in the bottom) slide your needle from top left hand corner to top right hand corner through the loops as close to the edge as you feel comfortable with. 
The first loop MUST be on the very edge and then each loop picked up should equal 24 stitches + 1 for the corner (25 sts)


Knit across these 25sts, then at the end of the row turn and cast on 24sts.
You once again have 49sts on your needle.
Knit across the next row, bringing you back to the front of your work (the side with the pin in it)
Continue as for the first square,
Knit 23sts, knit 3 together, Knit 23sts, 
Next and every alternate row  Knit
Knit 22sts, knit 3 together, Knit 23sts.

Continue in this manner until you have reached your length preferred.

-3-
To join the next row on:-
With your line of square facing you with the safety pin in the bottom square,
Pick up 25 loops (on the right hand side of the first square) from the top of the square to the bottom of the square.


Add next colour yarn and to these 25 loops you have picked up,

cast on 24sts and knit 2 rows (this will bring you back to the front of your work with the safety pin in it)
Continue as for the first square as such:-
Knit 23sts, knit 3 together, knit 23 sts
Next and every alternate row Knit
Knit 22sts, knit 3 together, knit 23 sts
And so on..

Enjoy!


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you saving this may try soon :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Pictures here --- http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-69097-15.html#1265790


----------



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Pictures here --- http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-69097-15.html#1265790


Thanks for that but with perserverence I think I succeeded! You are wonderful for helping me out. I knew I posted it earlier on but couldn't find it.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

What size needles did you use?


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Cool. I might just give this a try someday. Thanks for the post and the link. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

Looks good. Will have to try this and thanks.


----------



## montgal (Nov 1, 2012)

Just a suggestion, when you save the pattern, choose save as PDF in the drop down menu under the name you have chosen. Much easier to download and use for all the multiple platforms people use.


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

This is called Mitred Square. So many people ask for this pattern. This is quite a good explanation of how to join the squares. Ann


----------



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

Ooops wrong one


----------



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

montgal said:


> Just a suggestion, when you save the pattern, choose save as PDF in the drop down menu under the name you have chosen. Much easier to download and use for all the multiple platforms people use.


Thanks, much appreciated for the tip - have placed it in my head for future reference.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

One way to clean up the stash, thanks for giving us the pattern.


----------



## jinkers (May 24, 2011)

Love the mitered squares - there are several variations I've gathered in my files. The tiny 4" blocks in pastels are really lovely for a baby blanket. Recently saw a pattern with large mitered squares and partial squares joined in such a way as to make a hip length sleeveless vest as well.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Thanks for the nice pattern. I love not having to seam the blocks together and your detailed tutorial. 
There are so many possibilities using your design.


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

madknitter07 said:


> MAGIC SQUARE RUG
> (Sorry I can't get the photos to come out)
> Any ply yarn maybe used and any number of stitches, provided it is an odd number of stitches. For this pattern I will use 24-1-24 stitches (49 stitches in all)
> Cast on 49 stitches
> ...


This is to nice. How big is the rug and how much yarn did you use, and what size needle? Can I share this with my sister?


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

A variant - instead of leaving 3 and then knit 3 together in the middle. leave 5 and then knit 2 together, knit one, knit 2 together, continue to end; turn, knit to the middle stitch and purl one, continue knitting to the end; . and then repeat the previous row; etc

It makes a diagonal stocking stitch line which gives some interest to the finished product.


----------

